# Re-Gripping prices



## rob_golf1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looking at getting my irons 5i-PW re-gripped as haven't done so since I purchased them 3 and a half years ago.

A few of the shorter irons which get used more frequently are feeling a little slippy.

I am looking at fitting some Golf Pride Multi Compound's to my irons.

Just looking into a few prices and if anybody has any suggestions as to where to go....

I popped into DG and they wanted Â£11.99 for each grip then a further Â£1 for fitting which took it up to almost Â£13 a club. 
I noticed AG are selling the grips online for Â£9.99 but does anybody know what their fitting cost is?
Also found a smaller independent club fitter who sells the grips for Â£8/Â£9 and then fitting on top is about Â£3/Â£4 so about the same price as DG.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Berger (Jun 19, 2016)

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk multi compounds for Â£7. 

They're fairly easy to re-grip yourself. There's a good instruction video on the golf pride website here http://www.golfpride.com/re-gripping-tips/


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 19, 2016)

Speak to the independent and get a full quote for all you are getting rather than a single unit price.  If he still tries to charge you Â£3-4 fitting per grip then he's ripping you off.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jun 19, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			Speak to the independent and get a full quote for all you are getting rather than a single unit price.  If he still tries to charge you Â£3-4 fitting per grip then he's ripping you off.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I have been having a look around after Berger suggested looking online. There are some much cheaper alternatives out there for sure, it's just the getting them to a club fitter after work etc. It also looks like DG no longer offer a price match facility!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 19, 2016)

google is your friend, plenty of club builders in your area that could do the job within budget,


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 19, 2016)

Fit them yourself! It's not about being tight or anything it's just so easy.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 19, 2016)

You could always pop into a local golf club and have a chat with the pro.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2016)

I've had clubs regripped before at AG, local pro shop as well. The price of the grip has always included fitting.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jun 19, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			Fit them yourself! It's not about being tight or anything it's just so easy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've watched a few vids online and it does look relatively straight forward.


----------



## Hendy (Jun 19, 2016)

If your new to it and worried about wasting money on buy a load of grips.  Go with something like a tour velvet 360. As you can't put them on incorrectly as its the same the whole way around


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2016)

Our pro charged me Â£100 for 10 MC plus 4 grips.

I could've done it my self but by the time i bought the gear I'd have only saved Â£5.

It's usually the cost of the grip plus Â£2 per club.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 19, 2016)

I regrip all of mine, its is genuinely a piece of cake. Lots of you tube videos to help out!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 20, 2016)

Super easy DIY job, some double sided tape,pen/Stanley knife and a bottle of white spirit. With most normal round grips it doesn't even matter if you put them on straight or not. Just install them with the logo the other side from normal. Might not be the greatest idea with the multicompounds because the pattern is not uniform but you could always try it out before putting them onJust be careful if you are getting multicompounds from ebay or somewhere as a lot of them are fake


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd agree with some of the other posts, it is really easy to do yourself. Only piece of advice would be to put to much solvent in the grip when you first start out till you get the hang of things. Solvent can definitely help you out!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 20, 2016)

As others have said its a very easy diy job, the only thing I would add is to make sure you put plenty of white spirit in the grips, the first time I tried to regrip I never put enough in and only got the grip halfway down. But once you've done one successfully its easy then .


----------



## Lump (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd advise not using white spirit. It's bloody horrible stuff that makes everything stink. Buy some HF-100 activator. It has nearly zero smell and wipes off very easy and doesn't destroy shaft labels either.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 21, 2016)

I bought a set of 13 Golf Pride multi-compound grips on ebay for Â£29 with teh aim of fitting them myself. I started but after doing 3 or 4 clubs, putting the new grip on was not too difficult but got fed up with the prep work - taking the old grip off and cleaning off the old tape. Took them to my pro who fitted them for Â£3 each. Total price Â£60 for a complete set of fitted grips.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 21, 2016)

Get my grips from gamola, for around Â£20 for a full set and do them myself. Much easier that it looks and cheaper.


----------

